# wifi internet connectivity issue using Windows 8



## dwroots (Aug 16, 2013)

My wife's HP ENVY m6-1125dx PC using Windows 8 with Ralink RT5390R 802.11 bgn wifi adapter would lose wifi connection with the VERIZON FIOS Actiontec MI424WR router after 13-14 minutes; plugging the ethernet cable in would regain internet access, or restarting the PC but the issue would return in 13-14 minutes. My Toshiba laptop, using Windows 7, stayed connected when my wife's laptop lost its wifi connection. The other devices in our house (Wii, TIVO, printer, etc.) had no connection issues. Interestingly, my wife's laptop had no wifi connection losses with other hotspots (Best Buy aka Geek Squad, McDonalds, Starbucks, Panera, etc); so this issue was specifically between the Ralink wifi adapter and the Actiontec router wifi.

Just updating the laptop wifi adapter driver did not fix the issue. HOWEVER, uninstalling the driver then reinstalling the latest wifi adapter driver from the HP website seems to have fixed the issue. Also installed the Intel Wireless Drivers for Microsoft Window 8 from the HP website.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

So is there a question or simply pointing out the problem and solution?


----------



## dwroots (Aug 16, 2013)

djaburg said:


> So is there a question or simply pointing out the problem and solution?


P & S.

After a week of researching and trying unsuccessful solutions, I thought I might save some folks for hair pulling.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

No problem, just wondering. =)


----------

